
A Strange Form of Life Could Flourish Deep Inside of Stars, Physicists Say - bookofjoe
https://www.sciencealert.com/physicists-argue-that-life-based-on-cosmic-strings-may-be-possible-inside-stars
======
bookofjoe
>Can Self-Replicating Species Flourish in the Interior of a Star?

[http://journals.andromedapublisher.com/index.php/LHEP/articl...](http://journals.andromedapublisher.com/index.php/LHEP/article/view/166/85)

------
Cheyana
Whenever I see stuff like this I can't help but be reminded of something
Rupert Sheldrake has proposed for decades...
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFhsObpja8A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFhsObpja8A)

------
jjgreen
Ahem:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13906315](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13906315)

